# Chevy Volt Sales Rise in March While LEAF Sales Slump



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry but this is not a good report, try taking it across the WHOLE globe, not just the US .. the US is not the WORLD ... Idiots!


----------

